# X1800GTO voltage control?



## Miwo (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello,

I am considering getting this card and was wondering if voltage adjustment is supported in ATI Tool?

Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 3, 2006)

educated guess - yes. but i dont know for sure. anybody tried this yet?


----------



## Hal2710 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi,


Had limited sucess with overclocker, managed to reboot my system by overclocking the memory of the X1800gto 12 pipes.

Attached file

BTW card is Dead (RMA) waiting for new card. I my card was properly working BEFORE I tried to unlock and overclock. As I had got the RMA number, I thought "What the hell" and just tried everything I could think off, but nothing unlocked it.


HTH


Hal2710


----------



## Tonyjack (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi,

I own a x1800gto (HIS brand, unlocked to 16 pipes using sapphire x1800xl bios), and the voltage controls in atitool dont show up. My card is still recognized as a gto even after the flash. In overclocker, I can change the mem voltage but changing the core voltage has no effect ( I measured voltage directly on the card and the core would always stay at 1.07V no matter what was set in overcloker and the 2 mem voltages would move accordingly to the changes made in overclocker). I hope atitool will support the gto as I think I got great potential with this card, it can do 570 (with 16 pipes) on the core with stock cooling, stock voltage and my water block is just waiting for me to finish my exams to be installed!


----------



## Hal2710 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Tonyjack,

Use Atiflash 3.09,

atiflash -p 0 sap16?.bin -newbios -f

I got best result with this , New device id and atitool worked.

My Powercolor X1800GTO did not unlock however, but "overclocker" increased cpu and mem voltages.

2nd Card Dead and RMA (I am not normally this unlucky)

Look here also.....................?


HTH Hal2710


----------



## Tonyjack (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks Hal,

I did what you suggested and I now have the option "voltage control"  in atitool and it seems to work.... but it doesn't. It's the same as with overclocker, the software act like it's changing vgpu but when measuring it directly on the card with a voltmeter, I see that vgpu is still at stock no matter what it's set at in atitool. It seems like there is still something different with the gto. Strangely there is a green sticker on the card on wich is written x1800xl. The xl part was covered with a little red dot sticker, just like the guy (alphaOne) in your link. So if it's an xl there should be a way of changing voltage by software. I wonder if wizzard is planning to investigate the gto case, as I'm surely not the only one who wants to up my voltage on this card....


----------



## Tonyjack (Apr 26, 2006)

I've got it! (It's not my finding, credits to topgear57 and pokey006)

just look this thread.
(look at post #45)

Now everything works perfectly in atitool with my gto.


----------



## chron (May 22, 2006)

Tonyjack, that method did *not* work for me. It stopped all video output. At first I tried it with the newest version of atiflash, and had no results. Then I tried it with 3.09 and it killed the video output.

I think what I will do when I get back from class tonight is open both the XL bios and the GTO bios and try and figure out if I can enable voltage control somehow. I unlocked the 4 pipes in my GTO simply by changing a setting in the bios using a hex editor so hopefully I can do the same with memory.

I actually got the GTO core voltage to work all the way up to 1.45 simply by setting it in RaBiT2.0a. Currently I am running 1.2125 600/600. It seems when I raise the voltage to the core it lets me raise the memory clocks as well. If I could set my memory voltage to 2.1/2.0 I'd be sound as a pound.


----------



## erictan77 (Jun 4, 2006)

*didn't work in my card*

i have try but didn't unlock to 16p only increase my gpu and mem speed.... no special any one can help i want unlock 16p....... 
 thank u.......


----------



## chron (Jun 4, 2006)

open the bios with a hex editor. At line 00000070 find the value "19" and change it to "18". If the pipes still don't unlock then the card is not unlockable.


----------

